# godspeed turbo kit vs ebay turbo kit



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

Im looking to buy a turbo kit asap im just doing my research 1st.

NOW MY PLANS ON MY BUILD IS SO BUILD A DAILY SET ON 7 TO 8 PSI AND IM NOT A CAR BEATER. SO IM PRETTY SURE A EBAY TURBO KIT SHOULD LAST IF REPLACE THE TURBO FOR A GARRET. THOSE ARE MY PLANS AND EXPECTATIONS..IM NOT PLANNING TO RUN MY DUB OR TRACK IT JUS A LIL SUM SUM EXTRA POWER SO IM A GO WITH A EBAY TURBO KIT AND IM A POST THE BUILD FOR THE ALL THE BALLERS ON THIS SITE SINCE EVERYONE HAS 5,000 DOLLAR TURBOS AND ****, SO I WILL BE PUTTIN THIS DISCUSSION TO A TEST.THANK VORTEX,GENTLEMEN AND PRICKS...


GODSPEED TURBO KIT FROM AMAZON.COM
http://www.amazon.com/Godspeed-Golf-Mkiv-Jetta-Turbo/dp/B004PMH7F0

EBAY TURBO KIT FROM DNAMOTORING.COM
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-G...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

those are the two, im really interested in the gospeed one off the strength that it dont look so ****ing cheap plus its warrantied for 1 year and manifold is warranty for life..more peace of mind..\

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE :::::
HERE ARE FEW VIDEOS I FOUND FOR EBAY TURBO KITS..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tb76Rytmgw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maKOzkb9pqs&NR=1&feature=fvwp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6VdAHJFh3Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uBHpkbofI&feature=related


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

ah yes, we at TCL do rigorous testing of ebay parts.....opcorn:


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Get um both because you are going to need all the parts you can get to make just one work right. Oh and in three months when the cast on that turbo splits in two you Wll have a spare.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

DNA looks better but I'd say Godspeed :shrug:


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

Uhm, yeah, buy a kit with a turbo brand you've heard of.
No name part spinning at 150,000 RPMs, what could possibly go wrong?????


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> DNA looks better but I'd say Godspeed :shrug:


Yes, DNA....*D*o*N*ot*A*ttempt


----------



## cheap sunglasses (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the shiny one.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Remember these words . . *"It's expensive to be cheap"* . .

Save your money and do it right the first time . . 
We need to know more about your car too. .

What is the car you have?FW or AWD?
what are your hp goals ?
How much can you afford in repair bills ?
What are your current mods?

A GT35R on the VR6 is alot of power and will take some serious $$$ in pgraded parts . .

Maybe try somethig smaller and more budget oriented like T3/TO4E setup but made by Garrett . .


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

Never heard of godspeed, but I'd be cautious since you're buying a turbo kit off of amazon.com.

The ebay kit is.... well.... it fits a 1992 passat all the way up to a 2008 beetle as per their ad description. :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

$700 for the bulk of a turbo kit for an NA engine? Are you kidding me? There's a reason why HPA and VF Tuning charge upwards of 5-20k for the parts. The GT35 turbo alone is $1500 anywhere reputable.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Buy the Ebay kit. You deserve it.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

venom600 said:


> $700 for the bulk of a turbo kit for an NA engine? Are you kidding me? There's a reason why HPA and VF Tuning charge upwards of 5-20k for the parts. The GT35 turbo alone is $1500 anywhere reputable.


I bought all 3 of my Garrett"s GT35R, a GT3071R and a GT30/40R from 034EFI and were all $100 from each other in cost . .Avg price $1300 . .And then all the money on top of it to get it all to work together nicely . . . . $12k


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> Im looking to buy a turbo kit asap im just doing my research 1st.
> 
> Here is what i have found that i can afford as of this moment



I can tell you one thing for sure that will help you out.... You can't afford to turbo your car.

Sorry Fact is fact.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Señor Peligro said:


> Buy the Ebay kit. You deserve it.



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

you guys all have good points. nd yea i kno i cnt afford to go turbo lol iight well i guess scratch the turbo set up im a just buy sum esm wheels instead i just wanted to get sum insight wit ya be4 i go nd spend 800 on sum bs turbo kit. keep the comments and suggestions coming.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Godspeed IS the Ebay "kit".


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> you guys all have good points. nd yea i kno i cnt afford to go turbo lol iight well i guess scratch the turbo set up im a just buy sum esm wheels instead i just wanted to get sum insight wit ya be4 i go nd spend 800 on sum bs turbo kit.* keep the comments and suggestions coming*.


Wear a condom. Please.


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> wit ya be4 i go nd spend 800 on sum bs



lolwat


----------



## freedomweasel (Apr 15, 2010)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> you guys all have good points. nd yea i kno i cnt afford to go turbo lol iight well i guess scratch the turbo set up im a just buy sum esm wheels instead i just wanted to get sum insight wit ya be4 i go nd spend 800 on sum bs turbo kit. *keep the comments and suggestions coming.*


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd go for the Ebay hood rust kit :thumbup:


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> you guys all have good points. nd yea i kno i cnt afford to go turbo lol iight well i guess scratch the turbo set up im a just buy sum esm wheels instead i just wanted to get sum insight wit ya be4 i go nd spend 800 on sum bs turbo kit. keep the comments and suggestions coming.


Oh Boy!!!opcorn:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

You talk like white trash broads on Facebook. How's it feel?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Who buys car parts from Amazon? :facepalm:


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone missed this thread from a while back....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rds-and-this-is-what-I-m-going-to-do-about-it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:facepalm: lower it


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

You linked a r32 and a vr6 kit... BIG difference mate:banghead:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> you guys all have good points. nd yea i kno i cnt afford to go turbo lol iight well i guess scratch the turbo set up im a just buy sum esm wheels instead i just wanted to get sum insight wit ya be4 i go nd spend 800 on sum bs turbo kit. keep the comments and suggestions coming.





1stTimeDubbin said:


> *Y*ou guys all have good points *a*nd ye*s* i kno*w* *I* c*an* n*o*t afford to *install a* turbo*.* *Alright,* guess *I will* scratch the turbo set*-up*. *I'*m just *going to* buy s*o*m*e* esm wheels instead*.* *I* just wanted to get s*o*m*e* insight *from other people* be*fore* *I* go *a*nd spend $800 on s*o*m*e* *crappy* turbo kit. keep the comments and suggestions coming.


Fix, oh and by the way you have a full qwerty keyboard, USE IT! This isn't a txt. This is comming from someone who is dyslexic.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Fix, oh and by the way you have a full qwerty keyboard, USE IT! This isn't a txt. This is comming from someone who is dyslexic.


Braevo. Encorr.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Both are ebay ****. Don't bother with them


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

CXracing 27x7x2.5 intercooler bought off ebay for ~$80 shipped. Good for 11.4's at 129mph and drag raced 3 years turbo'd with no issues. 

Got a CXracing 29x9x2.75 waitin to go in. Think that was ~$100 shipped. 

I know they don't work and are garbage, but apparently someone forgot to tell my car:thumbup:

Don't believe everything the sheep tell you on here. You don't need top shelf stuff to have fun and run decent times:beer:


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

slcturbo said:


> CXracing 27x7x2.5 intercooler bought off ebay for ~$80 shipped. Good for 11.4's at 129mph and drag raced 3 years turbo'd with no issues.
> 
> Got a CXracing 29x9x2.75 waitin to go in. Think that was ~$100 shipped.
> 
> ...


And your Garrett turbo?
It is one thing to buy a cheap pipe or intercooler. If they afil, they will just leak. A chinese turbo can explode and take out your motor. You don't want a $200 chinese turbo.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


> Wear a condom. Please.


This

/thread


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

nm+ said:


> And your Garrett turbo?
> It is one thing to buy a cheap pipe or intercooler. If they afil, they will just leak. A chinese turbo can explode and take out your motor. You don't want a $200 chinese turbo.



Agreed. I never go cheap on something with moving parts. Garrett, Tial, Apexi, ATP, etc. However the intercooler is a piece of aluminum with welds that I can see. It's worked for me:thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I ran ebay turbos and had no problem with them. I actually had a cx racing turbo outlast my garrett.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> CXracing 27x7x2.5 intercooler bought off ebay for ~$80 shipped. Good for 11.4's at 129mph and drag raced 3 years turbo'd with no issues.
> 
> Got a CXracing 29x9x2.75 waitin to go in. Think that was ~$100 shipped.
> 
> ...


This is about the whole kit not the intercooler, I know the intercoolers work, it's just and intercooler..
PS my buddy tested a batch of those early CXracing intercoolers, 8/10 leaked, most from more than 1 spot and a couple of them were really bad.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> This is about the whole kit not the intercooler, I know the intercoolers work, it's just and intercooler..
> PS my buddy tested a batch of those early CXracing intercoolers, 8/10 leaked, most from more than 1 spot and a couple of them were really bad.


None of mine have leaked nor have I seen a bad word written about them from anyone that's had one. Perhaps they've gotten better.

Either way I'll use nothing but their stuff on anything short of 600-700whp:beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> None of mine have leaked nor have I seen a bad word written about them from anyone that's had one. Perhaps they've gotten better.
> 
> Either way I'll use nothing but their stuff on anything short of 600-700whp:beer:


That's because no one ever tests them, hell my intercooler's got a small leak in it from welding but the only reason I know this is because I had it pressure tested in a tank of water.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think it was AMS or someone who tested ebay stuff compared to name brand intercoolers. There was a bit difference in discharge temp on the ********** parts, maybe like a 15-20* difference when they were tested on the dyno.

I dont think anyone keeps their foot in the throttle long enough where the huge increase in heat is going to make a difference.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

we put a turbo set up together for my buddies vr6 mostly ebay junk; manifold, turbo, non intercooled, think he had a tial wg, stock compression, 263cams 42# c2 file. It went 12.80s and is daily driven. I think the ebay turbos are getting alot better now-a-days. Would I run one on my drag car? no. But I am using one on my aba turbo rabbit, cause honestly a 2.0aba can be had for less than 100.00 anymore. If something goes wrong worst thing I have to sacrifice is a night of drinking and spending a day swapping a motor.


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

listen fellas and dicks ughh i mean pricks srry im not looking to track my car im building a DD wit bout 7 psi daily so i dont need a fukiin 3000 turbo just to pleasure my satifaction. and if my motor blows i got anotha spair in my garage. anyways im still thinking bout buying it nd swappin the turbo. ?? yea or nah ? nd has no1 ever done this to live to tell bout it?


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

UP TOP...:screwy:YES I AM..PLUS MONEY ISNT A ISSUE AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF I WORK AT A JUNKYARD 6 DAYS A WEEK I CAN BUY A VR6 SWAP FOR LIK 200 BUX WITH MY DISCOUNT:laugh:...NO BIGGIE IF THE MOTOR BLOWS..AND FROM CHECKING OUT SUM EBAY VIDS LOOKS LIKE THE EBAY TURBO KITS HOLD UP EXCEPT THE TURBO WHICH I WILL BE REPLACING ANYWAYS...:laugh:


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> PLUS MONEY ISNT A ISSUE :


If money isn't an issue , then why dont you by a reputable turbo ? 
Just do it right the first time !!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> UP TOP...:screwy:YES I AM..PLUS MONEY ISNT A ISSUE AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF I WORK AT A JUNKYARD 6 DAYS A WEEK I CAN BUY A VR6 SWAP FOR LIK 200 BUX WITH MY DISCOUNT:laugh:...NO BIGGIE IF THE MOTOR BLOWS..AND FROM CHECKING OUT SUM EBAY VIDS LOOKS LIKE THE EBAY TURBO KITS HOLD UP EXCEPT THE TURBO WHICH I WILL BE REPLACING ANYWAYS...:laugh:


One word "WINNING!"


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4639002-The-Ultimate-Ebay-Big-Turbo-Experiment

That is all. 

SpeedyRacer was the seller. 
Be ready for fabrication, seeing your typing skills I would sell your VW and buy a pontiac. ...

I am running that kit @ 20psi w eurodyne tune and siemens 630's. Have been for about 10K now. Still going strong.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

1stTimeDubbin said:


> just to pleasure my satifaction.?


:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

hootyburra said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4639002-The-Ultimate-Ebay-Big-Turbo-Experiment
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


10k miles is not an endurance test for an ebay turbo and the quality of the components. Report back when your at 50k miles.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I'd be thrilled with 10k miles on parts that cost a fraction of "name" brand.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> 10k miles is not an endurance test for an ebay turbo and the quality of the components. Report back when your at 50k miles.


The OP of the thread was still running strong at 20K when he went with a different turbo. 

To me this is plenty because I will be ready for something different by then anyway.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

If you cant afford a decent turbo kit then don't turbocharge the car. If its a daily driver then no way I'd trust a no name kit. If it was a 2nd car you had to play around with yea sure try it out. 

Also look at what you get with the kits.
- Everything bolt/clamp/Line for an install that actually fits.
- Correct bends for the intercooler. The eBay kits you have make your own with the piping 90% of the time or you need to trim some piping.
- Comes with the proper *Chip Tune* & Injectors
- Comes with the Downpipe
- Your on your own when it comes to support. Its golden to have someone you can talk via email/phone to help problem something that went wrong. Unless you like to use the Search feature on the Vortex 

So that $800 kit turns into almost $2000 very quickly.

TLDR
Just do an Intake / Chip / Exhaust and call it a day.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

what he said just cuz its a kit does not mean its going to fit!


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

ArcticFox said:


> If you cant afford a decent turbo kit then don't turbocharge the car. If its a daily driver then no way I'd trust a no name kit. If it was a 2nd car you had to play around with yea sure try it out.
> 
> Also look at what you get with the kits.
> - Everything bolt/clamp/Line for an install that actually fits.
> ...


The FMIC included with the ebay kit actually has the correct piping. 
Most 'name brand' kits I have seen require the tune, injectors, and fuel pump to be purchased separately or at an addition. 
The downpipe was included. Yes some modification was needed. 
Actually Sam was pretty helpful when it came to support, sent out parts that were needed, reimbursed for the partial cost of having the dp welded..

:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> This is about the whole kit not the intercooler, I know the intercoolers work, it's just and intercooler..
> PS my buddy tested a batch of those early CXracing intercoolers, 8/10 leaked, most from more than 1 spot and a couple of them were really bad.


I run their piping kit as well.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

sp_golf said:


> That's because no one ever tests them, hell my intercooler's got a small leak in it from welding but the only reason I know this is because I had it pressure tested in a tank of water.


So if no one tests them how do you know they leak


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

hootyburra said:


> The OP of the thread was still running strong at 20K when he went with a different turbo.
> 
> To me this is plenty because I will be ready for something different by then anyway.


Well put. And so will most. People that mod cars like change. They change setups and cars frequently. I don't think a turbo that can go 100-200k is a big priority for most.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Hostile said:


> Who buys car parts from Amazon? :facepalm:


I just bought a DEI turbo blanket from amazon for like $30 cheaper than all the other places.


----------

